# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My Variabilis southerns

## AbranV

It's been awhile since I've had a chance to post some pics of the new babies. they're about a month OOW









The end...



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Lynn

They are beautiful ! Of course
 :Butterfly:

----------


## AbranV

> They are beautiful ! Of course


Thank you!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

